# Sticky  Handbook for the new Leaky Gas (LG) sufferer



## anmegrl

Below are a list of links every Leaky Gas (LG) sufferer should read or know about to get a *BASIC* idea of what LG is, how others have dealt with it, possible theories on its cause(s), and scientific background on how/why it occurs. I chose relatively recent threads over the older ones since they still contain valid information. Even if you do not believe the threads are relevant to what you are searching for, please read through each page as they often have very valuable data hidden within which may not be apparent from the first few posts or pages.*Please do not reply on these threads.*They are several years old and many of the posters who posted on those threads no longer visit the site, or are incapable of being contacted.Any additional information not contained herein can be located through a forum search.

*Why Isn't Leaky Gas Addressed*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/61685-why-isnt-leaky-gas-addressed/

*Question for the Experts*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/79259-question-for-the-experts/

*Opinion About Leaky Gas From A World Class Scientist*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/29866-opinion-about-leaky-gas-from-a-world-class-scientist/

*Opinion About Leaky Gas From Another World Class Scientist*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/81727-opinion-about-leaky-gas-from-another-world-class-scientist/

*Leaky Gas*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/60457-leaky-gas/

*Finally.... An Explanation for LG!!!!*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/48647-finally-an-explanation-for-lg/

*Root Cause of Leaky Gas???*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/49277-root-cause-of-leaky-gas/

*Leaky Gas and Nerve Damage*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/50406-leaky-gas-and-nerve-damage/

*Constant Flatulence or Flatulence Odor (esp. page 3)*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/78406-constant-flatulence-or-flatulence-odor/

*Leaky Gas/Fecal Body Odor Cured (discussion on Solesta)*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/147145-leaky-gasfecal-body-odor-cured/

Other Helpful [optional] Threads:

*Secca Procedure for Fecal Incontinence*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/49145-secca-procedure-for-fecal-incontinence

*Flatulence Filtering Underwear*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/95075-flatulence-filtering-underwear

*TMAU Information (bad odor)*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/63169-tmau-information-bad-odor/

*TMAU Info*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/50652-tmau-info/


----------

